# Uncontrollable twitching of the forearm/little finger



## Beezy (May 5, 2017)

This has been getting more frequent, but most severe on heavy upper body days. It stays all day but worst at night. 
Anyone deal with this?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2017)

U try stretching and rolling out your entire arm and delts? A lacrosse ball fixes everything i swear. Broken bone? Lacrosse ball. HIV? Lacrosse ball. Dick don't work? Lacrosse ball in your ass. I think u get the point


----------



## Beezy (May 5, 2017)

I haven't really tried anything, but I'll definitely try the ball in my ass.


----------



## Beezy (May 5, 2017)

I MEANT STRETCHING WITH IT FFS


----------



## BigJohnny (May 5, 2017)

My ass does this the day after heavy deadlifts. Guess I need to ball my ass more!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 5, 2017)

Could be something as simple as adding some potassium to your diet. Try eating a banana before your workout. Like mentioned before, stretching should help too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2017)

I always enjoyed when this happened. Would crack up. 

Leave the gym a little dehydrated after a heavy bench day. Driving home. Try and turn the steering wheel and BAM pec locks up and then starts twitching like an epileptic. Lol love these days. Lay in bed trying to sleep and the pec is still twitching like you have an e-stim on it haha


----------



## Beezy (May 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I always enjoyed when this happened. Would crack up.
> 
> Leave the gym a little dehydrated after a heavy bench day. Driving home. Try and turn the steering wheel and BAM pec locks up and then starts twitching like an epileptic. Lol love these days. Lay in bed trying to sleep and the pec is still twitching like you have an e-stim on it haha



That's exactly what it does. I've just never seen it with the forearm/finger. It freaked me out a little bit.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 5, 2017)

Beezy said:


> That's exactly what it does. I've just never seen it with the forearm/finger. It freaked me out a little bit.


 I get it from time to time when I do heavy exercises that involve grip like deads or shrugs. I usually just stretch it out for a bit and it goes away.


----------



## Beezy (May 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I get it from time to time when I do heavy exercises that involve grip like deads or shrugs. I usually just stretch it out for a bit and it goes away.



Deads are the main one.


----------



## Beezy (May 5, 2017)

UGBB has saved me more on dr. visits than my health savings account and Obamacare combined


----------

